
Virtual Windows and Skylights - asimpletune
https://www.windways.org/personal_page/virtual_windows/
======
ktpsns
From my feeling the price tags are way too high to be paid by private people.
For 10k$ one can also rebuild a personal home in a way that a room gets access
to sunlight. (This number comes from experience, in central Europe)

